# Do you want Fedor Emelianenko in the UFC?



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Fedor Emelianenko seemed to have closed the book on his storied MMA career when he announced his retirement in 2012. Three years later though, and the legendary PRIDE champion has decided to write a new chapter as he will be coming back to active mixed martial arts competition.
> 
> The now 38-year-old fighter from Stary Oskol has began training again and will be returning to the sport. Bloody Elbow has confirmed the news with multiple sources close to the situation, with Russian outlet Union MMA first to report on the comeback.
> 
> ...


So Fedor's making a comeback, at 38 he might seem to old but keep in mind Werdum is 37. So I guess the question we have to ask is do we want to see Fedor finally show up in the UFC.

yeah yeah yeah I know I missed the en it was a typo.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm...I could see Dana and Arlovski being interested in this...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, as a huge Fedor fan I don't want to see him back. He had one of the best runs in MMA history and is one of the greatest fighters ever. He left on a 3 right win streak (even though it wasn't against the best competition) and left a very strong legacy behind. 

I really don't think he can compete at a high level after being out so long, being as old as he is, and just in general heavyweights are bigger stronger and faster than they used to be. If he was still young and still had legitimate motivation to fight, I would have a different opinion. As it is he is set for life in terms of money/stability, he is up there in age and... yeah, I'd like to see him stay retired.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the problem here is going to be the negotiating process of course. I'm sure Dana would like to snatch Fedor if only to keep him away from Bellator but he may not be able to secure him with a contract. Not to mention Coker has worked with Fedor before.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

M.C said:


> Hmm, as a huge Fedor fan I don't want to see him back. He had one of the best runs in MMA history and is one of the greatest fighters ever. He left on a 3 right win streak (even though it wasn't against the best competition) and left a very strong legacy behind.
> 
> I really don't think he can compete at a high level after being out so long, being as old as he is, and just in general heavyweights are bigger stronger and faster than they used to be. If he was still young and still had legitimate motivation to fight, I would have a different opinion. As it is he is set for life in terms of money/stability, he is up there in age and... yeah, I'd like to see him stay retired.


Totally respect your opinion, but I have the total opposite!
I think he can still come back and compete. Maybe the HW is tough now with these giants in it, but who knows maybe they convince him to drop to LHW, there? I doubt anyone will be able to reach his crown!

Anyway, as a fan, I would love to see him fight at least ONCE for the UFC, especially that the UFC has made history and will be always known and remembered as the Biggest MMA organization on the planet!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm almost certain seeing Mirko make the comeback along with Arlovski, Werdum (contemporaries and former adversaries) triggered his competitive urges. How can it not. All three are doing well in their late career. Why can't Fedor. Fedor can do massive damage. I know he wants his rematch against Big Foot, Werdum, then test himself against Cain. The latter would be an insane match up as long as both conditioning are up to par. 

Good news!

Who wouldn't want to see Fedor vs Cain, Werdum x 2, Big Foot x 2, Mirko x 2, Barnett, Roy Nelson, The Reem, and JDS. 

Too many dream match ups. Also maybe even Brock.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Got no interest in Fedor at all. I think all the top heavyweights beat him easily.

I respect his achievements in Pride, but lets me honest he's been declining since 2010 when he lost to Werdum, Silva and Dan Henderson.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure how anyone could not want to see him in the UFC. 

ben Rothwell is a firmly ranked top 10 Hw...

So why wouldnt you?


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm almost certain seeing Mirko make the comeback along with Arlovski, Werdum (contemporaries and former adversaries) triggered his competitive urges. How can it not. All three are doing well in their late career. Why can't Fedor. Fedor can do massive damage. I know he wants his rematch against Big Foot, Werdum, then test himself against Cain. The latter would be an insane match up as long as both conditioning are up to par.
> 
> Good news!
> 
> ...


Just thinking of it makes you crazy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it will be interesting to see exactly where he goes. Obviously this will involve M-1 Global again and like I said I doubt there will be a contract with the UFC. Most likely Scott Coker will convince Bellator to co-promote with M-1 Global.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I think it will be interesting to see exactly where he goes. Obviously this will involve M-1 Global again and like I said I doubt there will be a contract with the UFC. Most likely Scott Coker will convince Bellator to co-promote with M-1 Global.


It would be a shame to come back and fight those douchebags LOL and not the elites in the UFC


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but do you honestly think Fedor is going to push Vladim Finkelchtein aside and use a different agent to negotiate on his behalf? Those two are close and he'll let Fink to do all the negotiating. Coker is going to let him to whatever the heck else he wants to do including co-promoting.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

If Crocop, Hunt and Arlovski can come back (Fedor's beat them all) there's no reason as to why Fedor can't make a legendary come back either. Let's do it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like I said has to do with contract negotiations and whether Dana White is interested. More then likely he'll just want to keep Scott from signing Fedor. Also I'd imagine he'd allow Fedor to not wear the uniform and stuff like that.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I think it will be interesting to see exactly where he goes. Obviously this will involve M-1 Global again and like I said I doubt there will be a contract with the UFC. Most likely Scott Coker will convince Bellator to co-promote with M-1 Global.


Good point. If Fedor is actually thinking about signing to Bellator he might as well stayed retired. Can anybody name three Bellator HWs? I can't even name one...

Fedor knows where he has to go.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Spite said:


> Got no interest in Fedor at all. I think all the top heavyweights beat him easily.
> 
> I respect his achievements in Pride, but lets me honest he's been declining since 2010 when he lost to Werdum, Silva and Dan Henderson.


lol easily Werdum would get dropped every time and what do you think will happen if he doesn't chase like in the rizzo fight ? What do you think will happen if he doesn't chase hendo and keeps dropping him ? And Bigfoot is lucky because he went for a takedown from being to scared to stand with Fedor rematch would be much different . Only reason werdum won is because Fedor was cocky from never loosing


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Good point. If Fedor is actually thinking about signing to Bellator he might as well stayed retired. Can anybody name three Bellator HWs? I can't even name one...
> 
> Fedor knows where he has to go.


Alexander Volkov, Cheick Kongo and Bobby Lashley.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

FEDOR VS Bigfoot for his debut. If he looks good give him high altitude cain for a contender match. If he wins that he sets up the biggest HW championship fight in UFC History.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would definitely be an interesting fight.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Ill have an early punt on him fighting at LHW!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Good point. If Fedor is actually thinking about signing to Bellator he might as well stayed retired. *Can anybody name three Bellator HWs? * I can't even name one...
> 
> Fedor knows where he has to go.












You also have Kimbo Slice and Hershel Walker


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

I Doubt he will go to the UFC. That is as long as he is with M1 they are insane and I think they don't even want him to fight top guys. He will probably end up in Bellator. I was utterly disgusted when he didn't go to UFC the first time around and I doubt it will happen this time either so I don't even think about it till he is scheduled to fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UFC could also sign M1 for Fightpass, remember a big reason they didn't sign Fedor was Finkelstein wanted them to sign a bunch of other M1 guys. The UFC was like psh we don't need those losers, and then they went to Bellator and were awesome.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

If he makes it to the ufc he'll get beat up by the top guys and people will tear him down even more than they already have. He should stay retired.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hopefully Fedor remembers what made him great in the first place, he forgot that as the years went by, he fought Henderson and Werdum like a man who believed he was invincible, he stopped training as hard and fell in love this his hooks. 

I would love to see Fedor back, and i would love to see him do well... i think the only thing that stops that from happening is Fedor himself.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> Got no interest in Fedor at all. I think all the top heavyweights beat him easily.
> 
> I respect his achievements in Pride, but lets me honest he's been declining since 2010 when he lost to Werdum, Silva and Dan Henderson.


Actually he looked on the decline since the Arlovski fight at Affliction, BUT I think with propper training he could still be a decent Top10 UFC fighter and maybe make it even to the Top5.


Champion : Fabricio Werdum
1 Cain Velasquez
2 Junior Dos Santos
3 Stipe Miocic
4 Andrei Arlovski
5 Travis Browne
6 Josh Barnett
7 Ben Rothwell
8 Mark Hunt
9 Alistair Overeem
10 Frank Mir


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If they (UFC) wanted to test Fedor they'd probably put him in with Travis Browne, realistically someone like Cain or JDS with his coveted history in the sport though. BUT...since he'd be a cash cow me thinks they'd give him the automatic rematch against Werdum. 

Fedor's problem wasn't his lack of skills. It was the same as the Pride fighters. Adjusting outside the ring, not having the option to stomp, kick or knee people on the ground and more importantly lack of training partners + game planning. I don't believe seeing any of em have any sort of game planning. They were simply a different breed; Axe Murderer, Shogun, Lil Nog, Rampage, The Predator vs Japanese dude, Crocop, Super Korean, The Reem, etc...etc. It was all vicious knock outs one right after another. 

In my opinion this was the one who got away. If the UFC somehow signs em even though it's about a decade late...it would be kinda cool. I have no doubt he can still bang!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> And Bigfoot is lucky because he went for a takedown from being *to scared to stand with Fedor...*


You should be coaching in the UFC...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd love him in the UFC if he actually went to a real camp instead of throwing tires in his backyard. Fedor at an elite team would be awesome I have no doubt. He has KO power, a great chin, great ground game he just needs a gameplan that would assist him to not do things like jump in Werdums guard when winning easily on the feet and narrowly getting out of a triangle seconds before. I vote yes for Fedor in the UFC.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rygu said:


> ...he just needs a gameplan that would assist him to not do things like jump in Werdums guard when winning easily on the feet ...


He was just trying to prove forums posters he wasn't too scared to jump into Werdum's guard.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You should be coaching in the UFC...


Yeah Bigfoot defo wasn't scared to strike (Actually not sarcasm haha)

Based on the last Fedor we saw inside the cage, this is what I'd expect. (For the record, I'd absolutely LOVE to see him fight Bigfoot, Hendo and Werdum again).

*Champion :* Fabricio Werdum - Hard to say. Werdum's striking is looking solid but look at how open he was against Hunt. Fedor could time him. Depends on how on his A game Werdum is but I'd edge Werdum.
*1 Cain Velasquez* - Cain takes him down repeatedly and does what Cain does.
*2 Junior Dos Santos *- Another interesting one, but JDS is slow these days. Fedor would have a great chance.
*3 Stipe Miocic* - Very interesting. Edging Stipe with his range but Fedor in his prime easily out techniques him.
*4 Andrei Arlovski* - Arlovski's chin is still weak so even though he's tightened up, I think Fedor could handle his power and put him out.
*5 Travis Browne* - Browne has been a bit exposed and I think Fedor can do what he wants with him.
*6 Josh Barnett* - True test of Fedor's abilities. Barnett is always extremely difficult. I think Josh might be able to submit him but 50/50.
*7 Ben Rothwell *- Hard enough fight. Ben uses his size and power really well. I would see an upset Rothwell KO.
*8 Mark Hunt *- Insane fight, but as I always say, Hunt isn't technical enough. Fedor would land a lot and probably would only take a few back.
*9 Alistair Overeem* - Interesting, but smart boxing and timing seems Overeem KOed imo. Fedor's style was perfect to beat Overeem now.
*10 Frank Mir* - Should easily beat, first round KO.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Of course I wanted to see Fedor fighting again and if it's in UFC, even better. I just wanted MMA fans would stop using the "ruining a legacy" line as the reason a fighter not coming back to do what he wants to do. Also it is completely irrelevant to me if a legend will lose several fights before retiring, that is entirely up to the fighter.

As I said before, I would love to see a UFC senior category, with a belt on the line just for these old guard lions.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Interested, at lhw.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm all for him to come down. I didn't really see him slowing down in the recent years tbh.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd like to see him in the UFC, just because.

I don't think it will ever happen though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> I'm all for him to come down. I didn't really see him slowing down in the recent years tbh.


Same with me. He looked pretty similar to how he always had, just had an unfortunate string. GSP had his Matt Serra fight and Fedor had Werdum and Hendo.

He might well have slowed right down by now though.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd love it. Fedor vs Brock is the fight I've wanted to see more than any other, was so excited when the Fedor to UFC rumours were at full strength. Would love it if he signed up now, even if he's over the hill.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

The UFC should definitely do a one off, Fedor/Brock deal.

Imagine Fedor/Brock, McGregor/Aldo and Rousey/Cyborg on the same card.

UFC 100 wouldn't hold a candle to that shit.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Would have loved to see it a couple years ago or any time before that. Now, not interested. He would do reasonably well, even as an undersized 38 year old because the HW division is always weak but he wouldn't be a top 5 guy. 

With the bad blood between him and the UFC I can't see a deal happening anyway so he'll end up fighting chumps or over the hill names like he was at the very end before he retired. Just leave it Fedor, stay retired.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The UFC should definitely do a one off, Fedor/Brock deal.
> 
> Imagine Fedor/Brock, McGregor/Aldo and Rousey/Cyborg on the same card.
> 
> UFC 100 wouldn't hold a candle to that shit.


And UFC would never do that. We may see a 3 title card. But he wouldnt use perhaps his 3 biggest fights on 1 card. Diminishing returns. 

I dont think it will ever happen but id like to see Fedor in UFC just for a few fun fights. The last guy with any mystique. Who knows what shape he is in or what he is capable of now. But either way.

From what I hear it is a one time thing. Not a real comeback. Id imagine he fights in Russia or Bellator. Bellator would probably be the bigger pay day for Fedor at this point over the UFC.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Killz said:


> I'd like to see him in the UFC, just because.
> 
> I don't think it will ever happen though.


My thoughts exactly. In his later years he looked so much worse than when he was taking guys down, always relying on that powerful right hand. Unless he gets back to his ***** it would be pretty sad to see him in the ufc.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I'm all for him to come down. I didn't really see him slowing down in the recent years tbh.


I too think he never slowed down, just he didn't fight intelligently as he was supposed to!

Really wish UFC gives the legend a chance.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rul3z said:


> Really wish UFC gives the legend a chance.


Give him a chance? The UFC would absolutely jump at the chance to have him in the UFC. 

This is more about whether he wants to fight for the UFC or not.... Just like before.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Give him a chance? The UFC would absolutely jump at the chance to have him in the UFC.
> 
> This is more about whether he wants to fight for the UFC or not.... Just like before.


At the end of the day, it's DW who's going to do some negotiating stuff. So is he too willing to bring the legend to the UFC or he's going to stick to his old opinion about the legend and his lame managers?

I'm sure Fedor knows CLEARLY that if he wants back? Then it must be for those TOP-10 in the UFC. No other name is a match for the GOAT


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Unless of course we are talking about a possible rematch with Mirko Cro Cop. Other then that yeah it would have to be against top ten fighters. Rematches with Werdum and Bigfoot would certainly be worth making in the long or short term.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Zero interest in seeing Fedor in the UFC, he'd do well in Bellator's senior division though, that did great ratings recently.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Zero interest in seeing Fedor in the UFC, he'd do well in Bellator's senior division though, that did great ratings recently.


It been said before that Fedor was getting past it even before Werdum threw up that submission...

That being said, I'd love to see The Last Emperor pad his retirement account with fights against some of the old guard - Frank Mir, Ben Rothwell, Mark Hunt - him making a run at UFC title culminating in a championship bout against Werdum (which he loses again)...

As long as he can be competitive... put him in the Octagon!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Zero interest in seeing Fedor in the UFC, he'd do well in Bellator's senior division though, that did great ratings recently.


Why? is it because he would become Champion in one fight? Werdum can;t even see Fedor's speed to slow, and if Fedor doesn't ko Werdum with one over hand right he won't chase this time.
IF i was Werdum or mir i would be shitting my pants if Fedor joined the UFC, Cain and Cormier have a chance ,JDS would be fun.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Bring out the pitch forks now.. but I've never really had any interest in Fedor... so with that said, bring him to the UFC and lets see what he can do. I don't care about him potentially tarnishing his record or legacy. 

The UFC HW division could certainly use a big name so lets see what he can do.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Walter said:


> My thoughts exactly. In his later years he looked so much worse than when he was taking guys down, always relying on that powerful right hand. Unless he gets back to his ***** it would be pretty sad to see him in the ufc.


Don't agree at all. If anything he was losing and looking good doing it. 

He was trashing Werdum and jumped into a triangle.

He was trashing Hendo and got hit with an H-Bomb in a scramble.

The Bigfoot fight was just size. He couldn't get Bigfoot off him. 

Not one to say any loss or win is fluky. But it isn't like he was getting dismantled and losing. 

I really can't tell if people are trolling when they say they wouldn't care to see him in the UFC? But you will get excited for a Todd Duffee main event? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Some seem new to MMA, that's maybe the biggest reason why they don't want Fedor in the UFC!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

1	Cain Velasquez 
2	Junior Dos Santos 
3	Stipe Miocic 
4	Andrei Arlovski 
5	Travis Browne 
6	Josh Barnett 
7	Ben Rothwell 
8	Mark Hunt 
9	Alistair Overeem 
10	Frank Mir 

if he starts with #10 I recon he has 4 fights before he has any trouble at all. A lot more than that if he starts with these guys...

11	Roy Nelson 
12	Antonio Silva 
13	Matt Mitrione 
14	Alexey Oliynyk 
15	Stefan Struve 

Give him Meathead first. That will tell the tale.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Don't agree at all. If anything he was losing and looking good doing it.
> 
> He was trashing Werdum and jumped into a triangle.
> 
> ...


On the other hand he was losing the fight against Arlovski until that hail marry overhand right.

The Werdum loss may have been stupidity and the Henderson loss bad luck in the scramble, but Silva was an absolute legit loss.

I would like to see him against Velasquez and see how his ***** and Judo matches with Velasquez' wrestling.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> On the other hand he was losing the fight against Arlovski until that hail marry overhand right.
> 
> The Werdum loss may have been stupidity and the Henderson loss bad luck in the scramble, but Silva was an absolute legit loss.
> 
> I would like to see him against Velasquez and see how his ***** and Judo matches with Velasquez' wrestling.


I think Cain would be a bad matchup for him at this point. Fedor has probably aged. I'm sure his reflexes have suffered. 

Was Arlovski dropping Fedor like Fedor was dropping Werdum and Hendo? 

To be honest the start of that AA fight is foggy to me, I mostly remember the KO. I don't recall AA putting a beating on Fedor. He was up on the cards 3 minutes into a 5 round fight. He wasn't dropping Fedor. He accumulated more strikes for the first couple minutes and then was KTFO is what I recall...

Arlovski a top 5 HW at the time...

Other than getting mounted by a man outweighing him by 50lbs on TRT and not being able to get up, Fedor hasn't looked "bad" in a fight.

Not saying Fedor comes in and wins the title. But depending on how much he has lost in 2 years, I'd imagine he would hang with much of the top 10. 

Again I have no clue what Fedor offers at this point. Same Fedor that left MMA beats many HWs.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think he could be slightly better than he was against Bigfoot, Werdum and Henderson. Fedor had become weirdly basic late on in his career. He really fell in love with his hands, he didn't like amazing against Arlovski or Brett Rogers but his hands got the job done, add in the quick win over Tim Sylvia and you can see why, but i think these wins ended up hurting him in his losses. 

I also think he got overconfident, Fedor was always a little crazy but when he sat in BigNogs guard, he was smart and used Nog's wrist control against him and stifled his entire game. 

But then against Werdum he just loops big punches in with no care in the world against possibly the best guard player in HW history.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

John8204 said:


> So Fedor's making a comeback, at 38 he might seem to old but keep in mind Werdum is 37. So I guess the question we have to ask is do we want to see Fedor finally show up in the UFC.
> 
> yeah yeah yeah I know I missed the en it was a typo.


I have no problem with him returning. The truth is, Fedor has not been good for years. He was the best at one time in a developing HW division, but the last 5-7 years of his career were spent fighting sub par competition, some of which he lost to. He should have gone straight to the UFC in which he would have lost several fights, but it would have been an honorable way to go out. All great fighters go down fighting the best up and coming fighters. Fedor instead tried to protect his record fighting in lesser promotions. He extended his win streak for a while, but those last few wins were meaningless IMO, and the losses to middle weights like Henderson, were very telling. 

If he returns he'll go about 50/50 with the middle tier of the HW div. And if he demands top $, Dana should just pass.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think Cain would be a bad matchup for him at this point. Fedor has probably aged. I'm sure his reflexes have suffered.


Maybe, but as he is a rather small HW with good explosive movement, he might negate some of the speed advantage Velasquez has over most other HW. And Emelianenko's ***** and Judo might negate Velasquez' wrestling. That's why I'm interested in this fight.



> Was Arlovski dropping Fedor like Fedor was dropping Werdum and Hendo?
> 
> To be honest the start of that AA fight is foggy to me, I mostly remember the KO. I don't recall AA putting a beating on Fedor. He was up on the cards 3 minutes into a 5 round fight. He wasn't dropping Fedor. He accumulated more strikes for the first couple minutes and then was KTFO is what I recall...
> 
> Arlovski a top 5 HW at the time...


No, he didn't drop him, but as far as I remember Arlovski clearly dominated the striking and kind of pushed Emelianenko around with his strikes.



> Other than getting mounted by a man outweighing him by 50lbs on TRT and not being able to get up, Fedor hasn't looked "bad" in a fight.
> 
> Not saying Fedor comes in and wins the title. But depending on how much he has lost in 2 years, I'd imagine he would hang with much of the top 10.
> 
> Again I have no clue what Fedor offers at this point. Same Fedor that left MMA beats many HWs.


Don't get me wrong, as I've said somewhere before, I think Emelianenko still can easily be a Top10 UFC fighter (with propper training of course) and probably even could make it to the Top5.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Whether he hangs with the top 10 or not, I'd definitely like to see him try.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Voted yes, and i can very well see him fighting at UFC200


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think Cain would be a bad matchup for him at this point. Fedor has probably aged. *I'm sure his reflexes have suffered*.


My grandma wasn't impressed by Cain's reflexes in his last fight agaist a much older opponent.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone who thinks Fedor isn't worthy of the UFC but thinks Mir/Duffee are after that sloppy shit last night needs to have their head examined.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Fedor Emelianenko is definitely worthy of the UFC but I don't think it'll happen. If he lets Vladim do the negotiating again it'll be Bellator all the way. Depends on what he wants to accomplish.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I believe Fedor was one of if not THE best HW MMA fighter ever but I don't want to see over the hill Fedor go 3-3 in the UFC. The man is almost 40 and has a good legacy. Just retire as one of the best.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rygu said:


> I'd love him in the UFC *if he actually went to a real camp instead of throwing tires in his backyard. Fedor at an elite team would be awesome* I have no doubt. He has KO power, a great chin, great ground game he just needs a gameplan that would assist him to not do things like jump in Werdums guard when winning easily on the feet and narrowly getting out of a triangle seconds before. I vote yes for Fedor in the UFC.


(my bold) That's where I stand. He may be a bit too old anyway, though. But given the above condition, he'd be a beast; if he had gone that route before his decline he may have still been unbeaten. Fedor with an elite team/camp/gameplan would have been epic. Might be too late now, as he's aged and the sport has kept evolving. So:



Life B Ez said:


> If he makes it to the ufc he'll get beat up by the top guys and people will tear him down even more than they already have. He should stay retired.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

The only way this happens is if M1 decide they want to juice the last bit of money they can out of Fedor before he is done for good. Problem is they probably want way more money then he is worth. They know he would lose to top UFC guys. I think the only way they go to UFC is if UFC pays more than Bellator and I doubt now that Fedor has lost a bunch the UFC is even that interested in him and they probably won't give as much as Bellator will because Bellator needs the name recognition more than UFC does.

I still think Fedor and M1 ****ed up not going to UFC the first time.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

mmaswe82 said:


> I believe Fedor was one of if not THE best HW MMA fighter ever but I don't want to see over the hill Fedor go 3-3 in the UFC. The man is almost 40 and has a good legacy. Just retire as one of the best.


Fedor isn't one of the best HW fighters ever, he is THE best fighter ever, period. He beats any other fighter from any other weight class.

Objectively speaking, no other fighter tops Fedor's accomplishments, and I'm not even a fan.

He ruled the HW division for ten years against the best possible competition available. He had UFC champions terminating their Zuffa contracts so they could get a piece of him in other organizations.

Even guys like Anderson Silva don't compare, Fedor blows his accomplishments out of the water.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Fedor isn't one of the best HW fighters ever, he is THE best fighter ever, period. He beats any other fighter from any other weight class.
> 
> Objectively speaking, no other fighter tops Fedor's accomplishments, and I'm not even a fan.
> 
> ...


I still have Anderson, GSP and Jon Jones ahead of Fedor.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson is #1, Fedor #2, GSP #3

Anderson and Fedor are nearly interchangeable. Legends of the sport if there ever were any.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> He ruled the HW division for ten years against the *best possible competition available*. .....
> .........
> *Even guys like Anderson Silva don't compare*, Fedor blows his accomplishments out of the water.


Can't even compare with Anderson, so why you brought up Anderson name then?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> ....He ruled the HW division for ten years against the best possible competition available. He had UFC champions terminating their Zuffa contracts so they could get a piece of him in other organizations...


I think though, this is where the Fedor legend turns into fairy tales. Fador ducked all the best HW's the last 5 years of his Career. And when he ruled the HW division (which he did), there were very few true HW's. I mean let's be honest. Sobral, Coleman, Randleman. These are LHW's and MW's. And then add to that a bunch of has-beens who got dropped by the UFC, and you have a clear case of record protecting. He just didn't want any piece of the real action for years and years. 

Then he decided to take on a MW who crushed him and really exposed him. I would have a lot more respect for him if he went out taking on the best. He would have lost a bunch of fights in the UFC, but there's no dishonor in that. Instead he took the low road and still lost a bunch of times. 

Putting him in the same sentence as Anderson Silva is just wrong IMO. He was a great fighter, but not the greatest by any stretch, at P4P nor HW.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it's unfair to say Fedor ducked a single man in his life considering some of the guys he fought and beat, including the current UFC champion (minus the beat part). Fedor had problems with UFC and didnt join, he ducked no one and probably fought every HW legend outside of Cain Velasquez anyways.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think it's unfair to say Fedor ducked a single man in his life considering some of the guys he fought and beat, including the current UFC champion (minus the beat part). Fedor had problems with UFC and didnt join, he ducked no one and probably fought every HW legend outside of Cain Velasquez anyways.


Yeah, but that's the thing. He didn't. He didn't fight the new HW's he only fought the old ones. Silvia got crush by a LHW in Couture, and eventually got cut from the UFC. There was nothing legendary about him. He went on to get KO'd by a boxer and embarrassed the MMA world. 

And why did he have such a problem with the UFC? What was he getting elsewhere he couldn't get with them? He had offers on the table, and he refused them. That's on him. 

Regardless, you don't get a pass for avoiding the best fighters, and certainly don't get promoted to greatest of all time. He was a good fighter, but would have fizzled out much sooner if he didn't take the easy route.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, but that's the thing. He didn't. He didn't fight the new HW's he only fought the old ones. Silvia got crush by a LHW in Couture, and eventually got cut from the UFC. There was nothing legendary about him. He went on to get KO'd by a boxer and embarrassed the MMA world.
> 
> And why did he have such a problem with the UFC? What was he getting elsewhere he couldn't get with them? He had offers on the table, and he refused them. That's on him.
> 
> Regardless, you don't get a pass for avoiding the best fighters, and certainly don't get promoted to greatest of all time. He was a good fighter, but would have fizzled out much sooner if he didn't take the easy route.


UFC currently has some top guys like Alistair Overeem, Daniel Cormier, Josh Barnett, Andrei Arlovski and the champion Fabricio Werdum.

Fedor entered a tournament where he might have to fight 4 of them. You can't say that guy was scared of anyone.

He had a problem with the UFC cause of loads of reasons which imo are irrelevant if you want to be a fighter, but Fedor felt it was bad business. I prefer guys like Mike Swick who just thanked the UFC for giving him the opportunity to fight for so long against some great guys, but other people are interested in business, maximizing their deal, all of that stuff. Fedor's also Russian and close with Russian politicians who have a MAAAAAAAAAAJOR chip on their shoulder about America, and UFC represents America in the MMA landscape.

Whatever the reasons, Fedor fought better HWs than anyone else has ever done in HW history. You mentioned LHWs but if Fedor KOed Cain you'd probably saw he was a rightful HW.

Fedor is the most legendary HW ever right now. I'm not saying he's the "best", I think Cain kills him, but he's still the most legendary by a landslide.

I have it....

1. Anderson Silva - Methods, style, excitement, aura.
2. GSP - Domination, popularity, talent.
3. Jones - Opponents, domination, excitement.
3. Fedor - Opponents, domination, aura.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> UFC currently has some top guys like Alistair Overeem, Daniel Cormier, Josh Barnett, Andrei Arlovski and the champion Fabricio Werdum.
> 
> Fedor entered a tournament where he might have to fight 4 of them. You can't say that guy was scared of anyone.


Not scared, but he still ducked them. Barnett is hardly a legend in the UFC, and AA and Werdum were definitely not at the top of their game. Werdum actually lost to AA during that time, and was mediocre at best. And I think you know that both Cormier and Overeem would have demolished him. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> He had a problem with the UFC cause of loads of reasons which imo are irrelevant....


Yes it is irrelevant. Fedor could have fought the best and chose not to. It's irrelevant what his reasons were. He reigned when true HW's were in short supply, and never fought the good ones the last 5 years of his career. 

He was a great fighter. He's not a legend. He's not the best ever. He's not comparable with AS, GSP or even JBJ who's not done by any means. He's just not.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Not scared, but he still ducked them. Barnett is hardly a legend in the UFC, and AA and Werdum were definitely not at the top of their game. Werdum actually lost to AA during that time, and was mediocre at best. And I think you know that both Cormier and Overeem would have demolished him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What HW legends did Fedor not fight? Barnett might not have been a legend but I THINK he's top 10 right now is he not? As is Andrei and Werdum. He also fought Cro Cop he recently won in UFC, and was in the tournament with Josh, DC etc. 

Overeem imo loses to him. Overeem wouldn't be able to handle the technical boxing. DC probably beats Fedor but we've never seen DC fight a guy with half the boxing of Fedor.

I couldn't disagree more with short supply. 



Semmy Schilt, Heath Herring, Big Nog, Gary Goodridge, Mark Coleman, Kevin Randleman, Big Nog again, Cro Cop, Mark Coleman again, Mark Hunt, Tim Sylvia, Andrei Arlovski, Brett Rogers....then Fabricio Werdum, Bigfoot Silva and Dan Henderson.

If you look at that names right there and think Fedor ducked any man on the planet you're a complete fool. Those are just the ones I know. I'm sure guys who watched Pride can tell me tonnes about some of the Asian fighters in there. Fedor would happily fight any man on earth, just not in the UFC. Fedor faced and beat the greatest HWs of all time. The ONLY man he didnt face that's worth while is Cain Velasquez (and my controversial pick of Brock Lesnar). Outside of that, who did Fedor duck? Travis Browne? Ben Rothwell? Roy Nelson?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> blah blablalababa;lblbblablablablablablablablabla Outside of that, who did Fedor duck? Travis Browne? Ben Rothwell? Roy Nelson?




He had to cheat to beat matt Lindland





He knew he'd never beat this guy so he waited


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Fedor never ducked nobody, come on. Fedor had his era and it was epic. Fedor interrupted the long win streak and domination Big Nog had at that time and went on to defeat him again by simply dropping bombs sitting in one of the most deadly guards of that time. Enough said. That was domination and a statement that cemented him as the greatest of that time. 

Yes,mhe later on lost a few fights, so what, I think Fedor just aged and stop evolving as others were not and ultimatelly, business obstacles prevented him from joining UFC.

Fedor is a legend, there's no debate about that, and if he wants to fight again, screw this legacy talk, a fighter is a fighter and if he is willing to make the move, all props for him. 

Robbie Lawler is a UFC champion, folks, this alone is enough reason to anyone contemplating a come back to make the move.

PS: Matt Lindland is the king of cheaters, had to be submitted twice in a single fight by Murilo Bustamante, because he pretended he didn't tap the first time and Big John was having a Mazzagatti moment.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


> He had to cheat to beat matt Lindland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think he would have taken Couture, but again, Couture really did illustrate what the HW division was at that time, as a true LHW.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What HW legends did Fedor not fight? Barnett might not have been a legend but I THINK he's top 10 right now is he not?.....


Oh, don't get me started on those top 10 lists back then. They were a total joke. Every time a fight was scheduled for Fedor, his opponent would suddenly shoot to the top of the list. AA was actually rated #2 I remember right before their fight, which was a complete joke, and he proved it by losing to everyone and their mother after that fight. In fact that was the case with all the Fedor's opponents. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Overeem imo loses to him.....


And this is really what Fedor fandom comes down to. What he would have done, had he...... They are arguments from silence. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Semmy Schilt, Heath Herring, Big Nog, Gary Goodridge, Mark Coleman, Kevin Randleman, Big Nog again, Cro Cop, Mark Coleman again, Mark Hunt, Tim Sylvia, Andrei Arlovski, Brett Rogers....then Fabricio Werdum, Bigfoot Silva and Dan Henderson.


Thank you for making my case. Henderson is a MW, recently losing in the UFC and cut. Fedor lost to him—badly. Big Nog and Crocop and HH all struggled in the UFC, while still in their prime. Sivlia was done long before he enter the ring with Fedor (and Ray Mercer for that matter). He was cut for good reason. Coleman and Randleman are LHWs. Rogers was a tire salesman (though I give him credit as he tooled Fedor on the ground before the KO). Rogers was good, but not top tier, though I think he could have been eventually. I wish he would have stayed with it. And BF played with him like a rag doll, and he's struggling in the UFc. 

I mean sheesh. That's the best competition? This is the nonsense the Fedor supporters spouted for years, and I partially blame them for supporting his ego which lead to him ducking the UFC. Had his fans did their job, we wouldn't' be speculating right now. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> ....Fedor would happily fight any man on earth, just not in the UFC. Fedor faced and beat the greatest HWs of all time. The ONLY man he didnt face that's worth while is Cain Velasquez (and my controversial pick of Brock Lesnar). Outside of that, who did Fedor duck? Travis Browne? Ben Rothwell? Roy Nelson?


How about JDS! How do you miss that one? How about Carwin?? These guys were at the top then, and JDS is still there. Brock was still pre-surgury pre-illness, and was a beast. Fedor had an offer on the table and refused it. 

To say he's happy fighting anyone outside the UFC is to say he's happy fighting those cut or not yet ready for the UFC. The UFC is where guys were peaking, and when they stopped and slid they were cut. Fedor was fighting the guys who couldn't quite cut it in the UFC at the time, or hadn't yet become good enough for the UFC. That my friend is ducking. That's not happily taking on the best.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Calminian said:


> I actually think he would have taken Couture, but again, Couture really did illustrate what the HW division was at that time, as a true LHW.


Actually fun fact, Fedor didn't even "duck" Randy Couture, they were both in the 2000 Rings Tournament Randy lost to Overeem (the other one) and Fedor lost to Kohsaka. but they almost met up in the finals. 

Fedor was willing to face hundreds of guys when you look at all the tournaments he was in during his career.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> *Big Nog* and *Crocop* and HH all struggled in the UFC, while still in their prime.


Man, I am not a Fedor supporter or fanboy, but to dismiss his victories against Big Nog and Crocop when both were absolute beasts when he fought them by pointing how they struggled years later, after so many battles they were in and just being older warriors, just makes you a hater.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Man, I am not a Fedor supporter or fanboy, but to dismiss his victories against Big Nog and Crocop when both were absolute beasts when he fought them by pointing how they struggled years later, after so many battles they were in and just being older warriors, just makes you a hater.


Who dismissed them? Those were his greatest achievements. 

You Fedor cultists are all or nothing. Either he's the greatest ever or he sucked. Neither is true. He was a great fighter.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Fedor is the absolute GOAT, and would have murdered Couture at any point, Randy's wrestling wouldn't have worked and the difference in their standup was a wide gap.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Rygu said:


> Fedor is the absolute GOAT, and would have murdered Couture at any point, Randy's wrestling wouldn't have worked and the difference in their standup was a wide gap.


He may have. But Couture was a LHW and really was before the HW's era came into its own. I made this point earlier. 

I don't think he would have fared too well with the division after Lesner took the belt. Considering his loses to a still developing Werdum and BF, I don' think there can be much debate. 

Neither he nor Randy were anywhere close to being the GOAT.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Neither he nor Randy were anywhere close to being the GOAT.


Then why do a very impressive % of MMA fans consider him the GOAT? They all can't be delusional/misinformed can they? I can accept arguments on him being 2nd or 3rd but he's one of the best ever.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Then he decided to take on a MW who crushed him and really exposed him. .


I may be the biggest Hendo fan on this forum.

Your posts are laughable. You didnt know what MMA was when Fedor was in his prime. 

So he dropped Hendo. Had his way. Then got put down by an H Bomb in a scamblr that came from behind him. And you call that Hendo crushing him? Exposing him? What in the world are you babbling about? Do you even care to try and make sense?

You are the worst poster on this forum. By a mile.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You do realize that Dan Henderson has had bright moments against really large opponents? He's fought Big Nog and won the first time and took out Wanderlei in his prime. Those aren't easy feats.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Randy Couture always been a shredded fighter.
Don't you think if Fedor lost that extra body fat of his, he too would be a LHW?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Without a doubt but during his early and middle run he had no need to cut down. Nowadays he would probably need to due to the talent pool. However, if he can still pull it off it'd be impressive.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He was quick and just as powerful as a HW with those casting punches. He broke his hand numerous times busting peoples' skulls. His main weapon were those hips for tossing people and GNPing the heck out of his opponents. He comes swinging so hard then he clinches. It's very hard to prepare for a fighter like that. Yet when an opponent tries to take em down he's still able to somehow sprawl. It wasn't until Big Foot came in that I saw that plan backfire.

Ronda is basically a female version of him. In fact she had said she idolized him. 

Fedor can easily beat Hendo if he implemented a sound game plan ala Daniel Cormier. Big Foot if he circled his way around then pick his shot. Big Foot is so ridiculously slow he can't even get out of the way. Werdum is legit. His striking has really improved and his grappling allows him to dictate pretty much where the fight is going to go.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Randy Couture always been a shredded fighter.
> Don't you think if Fedor lost that extra body fat of his, he too would be a LHW?


Exactly! Fedor is actually billed as 2 inches shorter than Randy and he looks smaller too so I don't think it's fake stats. He's just fatter. Fedor could/should easily have been a LHW.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Werdum wasn't really developing - his stand-up, yes, but his ground game (which is how he won) has been the best in HW for a long long time.

Anyway, Fedor was a LHW who didn't bother to cut / get ripped, IMO. And without a high level training camp / coaching staff like all the modern day greats have.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

War fedor


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Despite not agreeing with the follow up line to the "yes" option, I voted it. Fedor can still have several very entertaining fights and make himself a lot of money... why shouldn't he?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How much did Fedor usually weigh during his fighting days? I would love Cormier vs Fedor so much.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Of course I want him back.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

No way does Fedor ever come to the UFC. They couldn't make it happen when he was - at that time - the best fighter on the planet (arguably). 

Fedor doesn't have the draw power he did 5-7 years ago and he didn't look that great in Strikeforce - losing to Bigfoot and Hendo. 

To answer the original question - no I don't want to see Fedor in the UFC because he was obviously past his prime then and he will not be better now. 

He will fight in WSOF or Bellator probably. 

Fedor VS Kimbo is coming. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Rauno said:


> How much did Fedor usually weigh during his fighting days? I would love Cormier vs Fedor so much.


230ish


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

At UFC HW right now, Fedor is not that old, but I do think he's undersized. He used to smash bigger blokes but will he have the same ferocity and power at this point? If you're consistently the smaller man in fights, youth does help.

So for me, age is not a problem if he's at HW, but whether he's still physically competent like others of his generation is a complete unknown.

He'd probably be better off taking big money catch-weight fights against whoever is up for it, rankings unaffected.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I would love to see it and tbh I can see him climbing back to some of his former glory even at this age.

At first I was like everyone else ... like nah let him stay retired, don't wanna see him lose to the likes of Bigfoot again and sully his GOAT legacy further. It's not like he beat anyone relevant since 2009.

However, I am a big believer in one of the main reasons for Fedor's success being his overall character, and his subsequent fall being the result of his abandoning that character ... abandoning his wife and kids for some tramp and going through a messy divorce. Things like that take a toll on your career and your spirit. 

I think he made the right choice reuniting with his original wife and family in 2014. It's not gonna undo his complicated situation with the second wife and kids, but this may give him back some of his mental stability and edge from earlier. Not sure, but would love to see him back against top competition now that his life situation has changed a bit from when he suddenly lost form. He's still under 40 and never took much damage except for a couple of fights, it's not too late still.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah and in the podcast recently I was talking with my friend who talked about how Randy Couture was able to mount a comeback after retirement. Though I think it's a little early to see if Fedor is another Couture. Then again Fedor had a more gradual ascension.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Rygu said:


> Then why do a very impressive % of MMA fans consider him the GOAT? They all can't be delusional/misinformed can they? I can accept arguments on him being 2nd or 3rd but he's one of the best ever.


You don't have to be delusional to be wrong. 

Fefor was a great fighter in a developing sport, in the most underdeveloped division in the sport. But unfortunately he was immortalized by his fans which went to his head and caused him to turn down multiple UFC offers. It would have been great for him to come to the UFC as did nog and crocop and HH. I remember Nog was widely considered the 2nd best HW and was supposed to dominate the HW's in the UFC. This hardly panned out. The new generation HW's were too tough as Fedor leaned even in a weaker promotion. 

For most Fedor cultists (not just fans, but the extremists who hold him as a god), there is no middle ground. You either believe he is the best ever (or a close 2nd or 3rd), or you must hate him. I don't hate him, and I don't think he sucked. I don't deny his place in MMA history. He was a great fighter and a great HW. Just not the greatest.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If we are going to use that reasoning there was a time when the UFC middleweight division had a talent drought. That was a part of his success. So using that reasoning how was he the GOAT?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> If we are going to use that reasoning there was a time when the UFC middleweight division had a talent drought. That was a part of his success. So using that reasoning how was he the GOAT?


If you're talking about Anderson, I couldn't disagree more. Anderson made good fighters look bad, indeed a whole division look bad. In fact he made a bunch of LHW's look bad. Anderson fought in the top promotion against the best MW fighters in the world for years. He deserves his all of his accolades.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Calminian said:


> If you're talking about Anderson, I couldn't disagree more. Anderson made good fighters look bad, indeed a whole division look bad. In fact he made a bunch of LHW's look bad. Anderson fought in the top promotion against the best MW fighters in the world for years. He deserves his all of his accolades.


Switch the word Anderson in your argument for Fedor and it remains the same.

You can argue that Marquardt, TRT free Vitor, Leites, Cote, Lutter, Irvin etc. (most of who bombed out of the big leagues within a fight or two aftern Anderson) were all "great fighters" made to look bad, and somehow argue that Big Nog, prime Coleman, Crocop, Sylvia and Arlovski were B-level fighters (in spite of being ranked top 5/10 for years after losing to Fedor), but then it'll only be obviously seen as biased and wrong, if not delusional .


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

To be specific, Tim Sylvia was ranked I think in the top 10. Andrei Arlovski was ranked number two behind Fedor when they fought. everyone else after that was always ranked in the top 10 heavyweights except Dan Henderson of course.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Switch the word Anderson in your argument for Fedor and it remains the same.


Not really. I wouldn't deny Emelianenko's level of competition. Both, Silva and Emelianenko fought who were put in front of them and most of the time it were the best opponents available, but Emelianenko didn't make his opponents look as bad as Silva did. Emelianenko often fought wars and came out on top, Silva tooled most of his opponents.

I have it

#1 Silva
#2 Jones
#3 St Pierre
#4 Emelianenko


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been a huge Anderson Silva fan for ever... he was the guy who got me into watching MMA to begin with. 

Yet I never ever believed he was greater than Fedor. Anderson's divison just did not have the talent available for him to ever prove he was above Fedor. 

The middleweight division was always a joke, back when the UFC just had 4 weight divisions it was always dead last, even behind the awful HW division, the title was being passed around by a bunch of average fighters until Rich Franklin proved to be a few notches above average. 

Silva did beat Mach though... he never gets credit for that. Pseudo 3 weight champ for beating Mach, Griffin and Franklin


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Switch the word Anderson in your argument for Fedor and it remains the same.
> 
> You can argue that Marquardt, TRT free Vitor, Leites, Cote, Lutter, Irvin etc. (most of who bombed out of the big leagues within a fight or two aftern Anderson) were all "great fighters" made to look bad, and somehow argue that Big Nog, prime Coleman, Crocop, Sylvia and Arlovski were B-level fighters (in spite of being ranked top 5/10 for years after losing to Fedor), but then it'll only be obviously seen as biased and wrong, if not delusional .


The problem is, Crocop and Nog prime bombed in the UFC. That's the real difference. The UFC is where the good fighters wanted to be. When they did well they stayed, when they slipped, they got cut and went to other promotions. 

If it was reversed, you'd have a point. If struggling fighters got cut from other promotions and had to settle for the UFC when they weren't fighting well, then you could make the case for Fedor and against Anderson Silva. But you know that's not the case. 

And BTW, let's be honest. Vitor was and always will be on roids.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> ...but Emelianenko didn't make his opponents look as bad as Silva did. Emelianenko often fought wars and came out on top, Silva tooled most of his opponents....


including some very small fighters that were nowhere near true HW's. (Ricardo Arona (Decision), Sobral (Decision)). He reigned at a time when guys much smaller could compete at HW.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> The problem is, Crocop and Nog prime bombed in the UFC. That's the real difference. The UFC is where the good fighters wanted to be. When they did well they stayed, when they slipped, they got cut and went to other promotions.
> 
> If it was reversed, you'd have a point. If struggling fighters got cut from other promotions and had to settle for the UFC when they weren't fighting well, then you could make the case for Fedor and against Anderson Silva. But you know that's not the case.
> 
> And BTW, let's be honest. Vitor was and always will be on roids.


Nog prime Bombed but came in sub'd Timmy won interim title. Also tooled Couture, UFC's best HW up until that time. A man that headed the UFC's sad HW division. A division you say all the talent was in.

Nog tooled UFC's best HW of that generation. So excuse me while I laugh at you downplaying CC and NOg in the UFC. Then what does that make the UFC's HW division at the time?

So because Fedor didn't fight JDS and Cain it means he didn't fight no one?

GSP was KO'd by a TUF winner who was a blown up LW. He fought Penn, Sherk.....blown up LWs and FWs. Yet you say Fedor fought smaller guys. 


GSP didn't fight Lawler, Rory, and lost to Hendricks basically.

Silva didn't fight Jacare, ROckhold, Romero, Machida and lost to Weidman twice.

So using your logic they didn't fight the best either. When they did they lost at the end. 

What you don't realize is Fedor was leaving his prime right when Cain and JDS were just starting in the UFC. You have no concept of time.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fedor is a classic case of being loved to the point where just as many people want to hate.

Just watch his career, and I mean watch the fights don't Wiki his record, it's impressive.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd love to see Fedor in the UFC, but Bellator probably makes more sense to him financially. Especially if Fedor is looking for like a 1-3 fight big money match. I personally don't believe he's coming to make a HW champ run. What would Fedor get in the UFC? If they don't count his Pride/SF fights and Fedor can't bring in his own sponsors, you're not getting Fedor to fight for $2,000.00 or whatever the Reebok scale is, lol. I don't think Fedor would pee in a ring for $2,000.00.

In Bellator, he can get his own hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of sponsors and he might even get to co-promote as he seems to be a big fan of. Easier fights in Bellator for 10-20x's more money then what he would make in the UFC facing tougher opponents. I don't know how Dana sweet talks up that comparison.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I voted no because I think he'll wash out. Heavyweights have never been the most athletic or durable. 

I think he challenges some of the guys in the UFC beats some easy and gets walked over by the top guys. 

JBJ vs Fedor in MSG... lets get it on!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor is unarguably one of the best ever. Whether he's #1 is so insanely hard to tell, Silva and GSP give him a run for his money.

But when your name is included along with Silva and GSP that makes him one of the top 3. 30-0 record against the toughest competition available at the time is impressive.

Fedor got kicked by Crocop, ground and pounded by Coleman (juiced and near his prime), dropped on his head by Randleman, teed off on by Arlovski and he won every fight. Fedor is one of the best ever whatever way you slice it. His loss to Bigfoot showed why he was so good, not only was he skilled he could take a 300 pound man beating on his skull for 5 minutes straight. Nobody could have taken that punishment like he did, even Roy Nelson would've tapped before Fedor never did.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Calminian said:


> The problem is, Crocop and Nog prime bombed in the UFC. That's the real difference. The UFC is where the good fighters wanted to be. When they did well they stayed, when they slipped, they got cut and went to other promotions.
> 
> If it was reversed, you'd have a point. If struggling fighters got cut from other promotions and had to settle for the UFC when they weren't fighting well, then you could make the case for Fedor and against Anderson Silva. But you know that's not the case.
> 
> And BTW, let's be honest. Vitor was and always will be on roids.


The UFC is where the good fighters wanted to be? Then why did Andrei Arlovski (UFC champion), Tim Sylvia (UFC champion) and Randy Couture want to leave the UFC to get a piece of Fedor?

The two best heavyweight's the UFC had, Arlovski and Sylvia LEFT the UFC to fight Fedor, and lost badly. Randy Couture also tried to follow suit but ZUFFA had his contract locked and he couldn't leave.

There's too much subjective opinion in these posts.

Fact is, Fedor ruled for ten years, an entire decade against the best competition in the world. Anderson lasted 7 years at the top, GSP 7...They're still years behind Fedor. Three years is a long time in combat sports, especially for such an active fighter in Fedor, and he went undefeated the entire time.

With Anderson's roiding scandal he shouldn't even be on anyone's list.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess. But at this point, the UFC is comical and the heavyweight division has no stars, and no appealing opponents. I'd be curious just to see what it would look like. Still saddens me that we never got Brock vs Fedor. What a spectacle that would have been.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Heavyweights have *never been* the most athletic or durable.






> *"Slapshot said what?"*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> I guess. But at this point, the UFC is comical and the heavyweight division has no stars, and no appealing opponents. I'd be curious just to see what it would look like. Still saddens me that we never got Brock vs Fedor. What a spectacle that would have been.


More moaning. I remember people saying the UFC was a joke when they were headlined by a pro wrestler while Strikeforce were putting together a show with some of the greatest heavyweights of all time like Fedor, Overeem, Arlovski, Werdum, Bigfoot Silva, Barnett, Kharitonov, Rogers and they even had this solid looking reserve by the name of Daniel Cormier.

Couple of years later, the UFC has Overeem, Arlovski, Werdum, Bigfoot, Barnett and Cormier and it's STILL a joke?

In my opinion, the UFC heavyweight division is stacked. The problem is no new comers looking like future contenders.

Fabricio Werdum, Cain Velasquez, Junior Dos Santos, Josh Barnett, Mark Hunt, Andrei Arlovski, Stipe Miocic, Alistair Overeem and Ben Rothwell right now are pretty much the contenders.

Gabriel Gonzaga, Matt Mitrione, Mirko Cro Cop, Roy Nelson, Travis Browne, Big Nog, Bigfoot and Frank Mir right now are the mid card.

Stefan Struve, Shawn Jordan, Soa Palelei, Jared Rosholt, Todd Duffee and Derreck Lewis are the lower end guys (that I actually know of). And then you've got a couple of tough tests in there like Shamil, Ruslan Magomedov, Oliynk and one or two more who could rise up and become a decent fighter at some stage if not already.

So I'm not really seeing why we all insult the heavyweight division. Someone show me a more stacked period of time in Pride.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well even in Pride even though they had some of the greatest heavyweights of all time they were still lacking. The fact of the matter is the game changed. As you just pointed out the UFC heavyweight division is more stacked then it's ever been and old guys like Sylvia couldn't hold a candle to them.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The sport changes with time, of course hw was less stacked a decade ago. The sport isn't even 30 years old yet, which is exactly why comparing Fedor in his prime to now is crazy. 

At a certain time Royce Gracie was the best mixed martial artist in the world, now he's not even top 1000. Don't compare past to present in a rapidly evolving sport, if so that would make Werdum, Jones or Weidman the best ever because you take those guys 10 years back and they would destroy everyone.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Well... like i said before, the heavyweights have not evolved all that much, so i think we can still compare a prime Fedor to what is around right now and he would come out quite favorably.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Just because you said it doesn't make it true. Werdum, Cain and JDS are a hell of a lot different than Tim Sylvia and Randy Couture. Shows what you know.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

rabakill said:


> Just because you said it doesn't make it true. Werdum, Cain and JDS are a hell of a lot different than Tim Sylvia and Randy Couture. Shows what you know.


Andrei Arlovski is a top ten fighter in 2015. Mark Hunt fought for the interim title. He's right, the UFC HW division really hasn't evolved that much.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Andrei Arlovski is a top ten fighter in 2015. Mark Hunt fought for the interim title. He's right, the UFC HW division really hasn't evolved that much.


Robbie Lawler is the WW champ in 2015, Shogun, Rampage and Rashad are still top 10 fighters at LHW, guess WW and LHW haven't evolved since the days of Matt Hughes and Chuck Liddell either :confused02:.

Or maybe the divisions have evolved like any other and there hasn't been some sort of magic time stop curse on certain divisions that prevents their fighters from picking up new techniques while other division's fighters pick them up freely? 

And maybe you're just cherry picking a couple of old fighters who happen to have grown and evolved with the sport, and claiming their entire divisions haven't evolved?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

The Best Around said:


> I guess. But at this point, the UFC is comical and the heavyweight division has no stars, and no appealing opponents. I'd be curious just to see what it would look like. Still saddens me that we never got Brock vs Fedor. What a spectacle that would have been.



Yea you are are right

Werdum, Cain, Mir, JDS, Overeem, Hunt, Arlovski, Nelson and Miocic are all comical and have no appeal. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> *Maggie Gray*: Fedor Emelianenko just said that he wants to come out of retirement, Randy would you come out of retirement to fight Fedor?
> 
> *Randy Couture:* Well obviously it's a fight that in it's heyday would have been an amazing fight and a cross over fight for that time. Whether or not I'd be willing to step out there now at fifty-two years old and come back out of retirement, after four years of working on all the other stuff in my life, I don't know. That would be something I'd really have to think hard about.
> 
> ...


I'd still pay to see that fight.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> I'd still pay to see that fight.


I know it's Couture, but 52 though ... and with TRT/HGH illegal and random testing to boot, not much chance that Randy is even close to competitive at that level anymore.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> I know it's Couture, but 52 though ... and with TRT/HGH illegal and random testing to boot, not much chance that Randy is even close to competitive at that level anymore.


people have been saying things like that about randy since he turned 40. 
If he decided to do it I'd bet on him.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Lawler and Arlovski are terrible examples, they have both evolved tremendously in 10 years. Same with Werdum, Hunt was once a top tier fighter now he's nowhere close because he stayed static. Same with Hendo, Rampage, Machida, Koscheck, Fitch... all these former champs and contenders becoming irrelevant because they stayed the same.

Meanwhile Arlovski is picking his punches and fighting with new patience while Lawler has learned to adapt and not fight so single mindedly. Some people are just not very smart.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> ...The two best heavyweight's the UFC had, Arlovski and Sylvia LEFT the UFC to fight Fedor....


I just want to address this because it's so typical of the delusion that surrounds this issue. Sylvia did not leave the UFC as a champion. He literally got demolished by a LHW who took his belt and had lost 2 of his last 3 fights in the UFC. So of course, as was Fedor's custom, he fought Sylvia on a down slide—a slide which continued at the hands of Ray Mercer who was boxer who crossed over to mma with very little success in MMA except against Sylvia. 

You really don't think Sylvia would have rather kept his belt and taken on Fedor in the UFC for the belt? But that couldn't happen because Fedor didn't want to fight guys at their best who were winning in the UFC.



rabakill said:


> Lawler and Arlovski are terrible examples, they have both evolved tremendously in 10 years. Same with Werdum, Hunt was once a top tier fighter now he's nowhere close because he stayed static. Same with Hendo, Rampage, Machida, Koscheck, Fitch... all these former champs and contenders becoming irrelevant because they stayed the same.
> 
> Meanwhile Arlovski is picking his punches and fighting with new patience while Lawler has learned to adapt and not fight so single mindedly. Some people are just not very smart.


Exactly (to a point). Fighter change. Werdum was not the same fighter even when he beat Fedor easily. He had very few striking skills back then. He's a completely different animal now. AA also seems to be reinventing himself, though not to the extent Werdum seems to have. Lawler is twice the fighter he was in SF. They change. I will give Hunt, props, though. I believe he has gotten better since his Pride days and stayed relevant in an every changing HW division.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont know. I dont feel he has that beast in him any more. You can be on top just for so long. Body will not get younger and brain also.

He just lost his focus, found god, had family. When you are young and beast you have nothing to lose.

I would really like masters UFC no drug testing division. Otherwise if he get in UFC he will get hurt. Maybe he will be in wars, makes a good fights and entertain us. But at some point I just want legends let the gloves hang. Looking at you Shogun....


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Robbie Lawler is the WW champ in 2015, Shogun, Rampage and Rashad are still top 10 fighters at LHW, guess WW and LHW haven't evolved since the days of Matt Hughes and Chuck Liddell either :confused02:.
> 
> Or maybe the divisions have evolved like any other and there hasn't been some sort of magic time stop curse on certain divisions that prevents their fighters from picking up new techniques while other division's fighters pick them up freely?
> 
> And maybe you're just cherry picking a couple of old fighters who happen to have grown and evolved with the sport, and claiming their entire divisions haven't evolved?


I think when people talk about evolution of any kind they overlook the process.


Things move forward but the UFC is stuck with the bottom of the barrel talent to begin with at HW.

LHW, MW and WW have always had more competition and a higher degree of skill as a result. So I guess what im saying is that a upgrade in skill might not be as noticeable in those WC's because its Micro not Macro at least IMO.

I also believe that if the UFC had the money to chase after the same athletes the NBA and NFL can secure that the heavyweight division would and could evolve.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

My body is ready. 










As is Fedor's


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's my prediction.
Fedor isn't coming to the UFC. He's going to go to Japan. He'll get an insane amount of money for an "EASY" fight against Randy. The Japs LOVE a fight like that.

....but being Japan....Randy will be free to "supplement" with the very best that modern science has to offer and so gets the biggest win of his career at age 52. :thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Here's my prediction.
> Fedor isn't coming to the UFC. He's going to go to Japan. He'll get an insane amount of money for an "EASY" fight against Randy. The Japs LOVE a fight like that.
> 
> ....but being Japan....Randy will be free to "supplement" with the very best that modern science has to offer and so gets the biggest win of his career at age 52. :thumb02:


my prediction....

UFC 200

GSP/Lawler
Silva/Bisping
Fedor/Cro-cop

I think that Zuffa is working to get the UFC numbers up because they are planning on selling the company and making nice with Fedor opens them up with Russia which is likely where you could find the billionaires to purchase it.


----------



## UFC Zombie (Jul 26, 2015)

Is VAdim still his manager??


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UFC Zombie said:


> Is VAdim still his manager??


Yeah but the things that Vadim wanted seem more attainable now. He wanted his guys to have a path to the UFC, most of them went to bellator and now the UFC would take them in a heart beat. They wanted to co-promote, now the UFC is "buying" leagues to air on Fightpass.

I think the historical perspective on that deal is starting to change from Fedor lost millions to the UFC maybe made a bad call.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he'd still do great within the HW division. Out of all the divisions, the HW one is _the least_ growing division in the sport imo. Fedor just got caught in a bad streak and still looked great against his final opponents.


----------



## UFC Zombie (Jul 26, 2015)

John8204 said:


> Yeah but the things that Vadim wanted seem more attainable now. He wanted his guys to have a path to the UFC, most of them went to bellator and now the UFC would take them in a heart beat. They wanted to co-promote, now the UFC is "buying" leagues to air on Fightpass.
> 
> I think the historical perspective on that deal is starting to change from Fedor lost millions to the UFC maybe made a bad call.


interesting.


----------



## UFC Zombie (Jul 26, 2015)

I like the Fedor 2.0. with more muscle mass. He was way to skinny vs. Bigfoot.

His trainer said that he saw a slight reduction in his speed, but yes, I also think he could do great against most of them.


What about Fedor at LHW?


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

^

He will be a great match for all the LHW now!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If he was dangerous at heavyweight think he dangerous he could be at light heavyweight. Another thing is what would happen if Jon Jones came back? That would be a great fight for sure.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Here's my prediction.
> Fedor isn't coming to the UFC. He's going to go to Japan. He'll get an insane amount of money for an "EASY" fight against Randy. The Japs LOVE a fight like that.
> 
> ....but being Japan....Randy will be free to "supplement" with the very best that modern science has to offer and so gets the biggest win of his career at age 52. :thumb02:


Could be...:wink03:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If he's fighting Randy I feel like you need some reward haha


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The return of Captain America with a new Super soldier serum in his veins would be reward enough clyde.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh right, since Fedor has been announced as fighting with Bellator (Spike technically) Couture is a possibility. Though we have no idea how good he'd be anymore. Old man syndrome.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'all think I'm playing? This happened Thursday.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Y'all think I'm playing? This happened Thursday.


Couture is my favourite fighter of all time, but this fight would worry me greatly. He better get some decent juice is all I can say!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Couture is my favourite fighter of all time, but this fight would worry me greatly. He better get some decent juice is all I can say!


Are you kidding me? This fight, in Japan, for the yakuza?

juicing will be required. The best Juice ever! It'll be the coldwar arms race all over again. who can create the best fighter The good ol U.S. of A. or those dirty ruskies? 

Greatest fight ever.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Are you kidding me? This fight, in Japan, for the yakuza?
> 
> juicing will be required. It'll be the coldwar arms race all over again. who can create the best fighter The good ol U.S. of A. or those dirty ruskies?
> 
> Greatest fight ever.


Fedor does't need to juice to beat anyone ,all the juice in the world won't help Couture ,he is in a disadvantage everywhere even he's silly Greco.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I voted No. Fedor had a good run and has cemented a legacy but his time has passed. Guys like Cain and JDS would destroy him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure that's the reason why Fedor is signing with Bellator instead of the UFC. I am pretty sure it's because Fedor still wants a latitude of freedom. Under the UFC he would have to sign an exclusive deal and have various other commitments.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Fedor does't need to juice to beat anyone ,all the juice in the world won't help Couture ,he is in a disadvantage everywhere even he's silly Greco.


I hate to be the one to burst your bubble and ruin that precious wide eyed innocence but.....

fedor has had 4 fights in his life without juice.

Rogers (which he would have lost if rogers had a clue)
werdum
bigfoot
henderson.

When he fights in japan it will be with the best drugs that Vladimir Putin can provide.










Randy will have to rely on the free market.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If he were juiced while fighting then why did he have such a bear belly? Also you forgot Tim Sylvia and Andrei Arlovski on that list. Lastly I don't think Fedor is a modern Ivan Drago.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> If he were juiced while fighting then why did he have such a bear belly?


Because juicing doesn't make you automatically ripped. Anabolic steroids help you to grow muscles faster and recover faster, they don't make your body fat magically disappear. Josh Barnett was caught juicing and look at his body type.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Tim Syliva was caught juicing too, he actually said it was to make his body look better, funny thing was it didn't give him the six pack he wanted and he still got caught lol

Coker seems to be a well connected guy. Wonder how he is marrying the Russians and Japanese mobs for this. collecting the ol gate receipts will be interesting!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

here's what coker and randy said about it almost exactly one year ago.



> “All I can say is that we’re in dialogue with M-1, but that’s all I have to say at this time about that,” Coker said. “You know, that’s a fight I personally would love to see, but I just don’t know if it’s going to happen,”
> 
> “Randy? He’s dancing with the stars now,” Coker said with a laugh. “I mean, he’s not going to want to go fight Fedor now that he’s hanging out with some good-lookin’ girls dancing every night. “But we’ll see him next. We’ll talk to him and see what he has to say.”


Coker



> “That would be interesting and certainly given the time to prepare and get back up into good, solid grappling and wrestling shape, that would be a lot of fun and I think, you know,” “I’m not sure how active Fedor is at this stage, you know him being retired as well, but I’m certainly not opposed to an idea like that.”


Randy

Scott's been working on this for a year.
There's no point in arguing just accept it.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

oldfan said:


> here's what coker and randy said about it almost exactly one year ago.
> 
> Coker
> 
> ...


you think it's randy vs fedor? !!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think that'll be the new years event, that's something that'll happen stateside. Though at this point it's a freak show. While I like Couture he is OLD and Fedor could still be a threat.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fedor wrecks Randy at any point in time.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Fedor wrecks Randy at any point in time.


They said the same about Chuck, Tito, Sylvia, Vitor, Gonzaga, actually pretty much everyone Randy ever fought!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> They said the same about Chuck, Tito, Sylvia, Vitor, Gonzaga, actually pretty much everyone Randy ever fought!


"They" never learn.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

What about Randy's game do you think gives Fedor problems? Especially at this point in time, Randy is too old and definitely slowed down at the end, Fedor has been training the entire last 3 years and isn't _that_ old in today's HW division.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> What about Randy's game do you think gives Fedor problems? Especially at this point in time, Randy is too old and definitely slowed down at the end, Fedor has been training the entire last 3 years and isn't _that_ old in today's HW division.


You're thinking the same way fedor and Putin are thinking. They don't want any real competition that's why they will make this fight.








.......and then get their hearts broke


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SM33 said:


> What about Randy's game do you think gives Fedor problems? Especially at this point in time, Randy is too old and definitely slowed down at the end, Fedor has been training the entire last 3 years and isn't _that_ old in today's HW division.


No doubt Randy is too old now. I wouldn't nearly be as confident of him winning as when this fight was first touted. But Randy is in good shape, and he will be pumped full of juice for strength and endurance. The problem of course is speed...
Hard to know what kind of Fedor would show up, he would have to be pretty rusty, and he looked like he was on the way out when he retired anyway. 

The biggest thing with age is the skull and bones get thinner. But then again maybe the juice will counteract that, it did for bigfoot in terms of taking a punch


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I want Vitaly Minakov in the UFC.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “The name of the opponent is not currently confirmed, but Fedor said he was willing to go against anyone. Now we have a lot of fighters from around the world who would like to challenge Fedor. *But we would like to select a fighter who will mean something for the future of mixed martial arts.”*


-Sakakibara


I wonder what that means??:confused02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The don't want a nobody opponent, but all the somebodies are in the UFC so...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> You're thinking the same way fedor and Putin are thinking. They don't want any real competition that's why they will make this fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are thinking like Dana ,sign the goat for 400 k a fight to promote the ufc and fight the same chumps Fedor has already owned, yes werdum got dropped and So did Arlovski and so did Hunt , nothing new . And sorry to burst your bubble but just because Lesnar and Couture and 85% ufc were steroid abusers doesn't mean Fedor had to change his routine ,working out , Ice cold dips in the river,sauna . You can make all the jokes you want but the facts will always be Fedor has never been busted for anything.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope you are not implying Werdum was "owned" By Fedor...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> You are thinking like Dana ,sign the goat for 400 k a fight to promote the ufc and fight the same chumps Fedor has already owned, yes werdum got dropped and So did Arlovski and so did Hunt , nothing new . And sorry to burst your bubble but just because Lesnar and Couture and 85% ufc were steroid abusers doesn't mean Fedor had to change his routine ,working out , Ice cold dips in the river,sauna . You can make all the jokes you want but the facts will always be Fedor has never been busted for anything.


Really though what the hell is with you? You go from being a guy everyone thought was normal to full retard in no time at all.

Not only did Werdum stop Fedor....two other guys in the UFC right now did as well.

Also, you say Lesnar is a steroid abuser, someone throughout his entire career of amateur wrestling and mixed martial arts was never caught (and never caught for anything illegal in the WWE at a time where everyone was getting caught). While it's OBVIOUS that Lesnar roided, you can't play the "Fedor never got caught" card cause Brock didnt either.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I hope you are not implying Werdum was "owned" By Fedor...


He was if you watch the fight not as a fan,watch how Wedrum closes his eyes drops his head and starts praying, Fedor always keeps eye contact and drops him , in the stand up aspect werdum was completely owned . The fact that Fedor was undefeated , and careless had nothing to do with werdum , if a rematch a week later happens werdum would be a bloody joke and the fight would be over in 2 rounds . A fight now would be different since werdum a stand up has improved, but so has Fedor mentally .


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> He was if you watch the fight not as a fan,watch how Wedrum closes his eyes drops his head and starts praying, Fedor always keeps eye contact and drops him , in the stand up aspect werdum was completely owned . The fact that Fedor was undefeated , and careless had nothing to do with werdum , if a rematch a week later happens werdum would be a bloody joke and the fight would be over in 2 rounds . A fight now would be different since werdum a stand up has improved, but so has Fedor mentally .


Fedor's eye contract broke about the time he was tapping out though.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Really though what the hell is with you? You go from being a guy everyone thought was normal to full retard in no time at all.
> 
> Not only did Werdum stop Fedor....two other guys in the UFC right now did as well.
> 
> Also, you say Lesnar is a steroid abuser, someone throughout his entire career of amateur wrestling and mixed martial arts was never caught (and never caught for anything illegal in the WWE at a time where everyone was getting caught). While it's OBVIOUS that Lesnar roided, you can't play the "Fedor never got caught" card cause Brock didnt either.


Lol ok buddy relax first after werdum got dropped a steroid abuser couldn't finish Fedor while being mount for a round and than an old man gets lucky after getting dropped. Lesnar is a 5-5 joke just like the ufc was when lesnar was the champ , are you gonna cry about it ?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Fedor's eye contract broke about the time he was tapping out though.


Good logic bro so a week later apply the reem strat or Fedor vs monson strat I bet u Fedor won't be the one tapping out .


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Good logic bro so a week later apply the reem strat or Fedor vs monson strat I bet u Fedor won't be the one tapping out .


I dunno how you intend on cashing in on that bet. 

Fact is, Werdum tapped Fedor. You don't need any more info.


Also, didn't Bigfoot Silva finish Fedor? TKO but still...

Fedor decided to run with his tail tucked between his legs and fight Cheick Kongo, Kimbo Slice and Bobby Lashley instead of coming to the UFC and avenging his losses or building back up a career. Fedor wants no part of the best fighters.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I dunno how you intend on cashing in on that bet.
> 
> Fact is, Werdum tapped Fedor. You don't need any more info.
> 
> ...


Saying Fedor is running from people he dropped makes u sound like an idiot ,that's one . Choosing 400k a fight instead of 2.5 mill a fight would make Fedor an idiot . Have a nice day


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TJMax said:


> Lesnar is a 5-5 joke just like the ufc was when lesnar was the champ , are you gonna cry about it ?


*BREAKING NEWS* FEDOR HAS SIGNED TO FIGHT RANDY COUTURE!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> You are thinking like Dana ,sign the goat for 400 k a fight to promote the ufc and fight the same chumps Fedor has already owned, yes werdum got dropped and So did Arlovski and so did Hunt , nothing new .


Arlovski was winning the striking exchanges until the overhand right caught him while doing a flying knee, just as Emelianenko was winning the striking against Werdum until he got caught in the triangle.

In the end, Arlovski got KOed and Emelianenko tapped.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, no. We had the discussion *"fighter X was too coward to strike against fighter Y during an MMA fight and decided to successfully finish the fight on the ground"* moved to the HW division now. :laugh:

I like Fedor, make no mistake, but he called for his mama constricted by the legs of Werdum. That is the historical fact and there's no "what ifs" about it.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Is there an "I'm indifferent" option for the voting? I would watch a Fedor fight sure, but seeing him in the UFC isn't on my bucket list or anything.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Arlovski was winning the striking exchanges until the overhand right caught him while doing a flying knee, just as Emelianenko was winning the striking against Werdum until he got caught in the triangle.
> 
> In the end, Arlovski got KOed and Emelianenko tapped.


Do not agree and I hate when people use AA was winning as a "thing".

Now I havent watched that fight in some time....but AA was hardly taking Fedor to school. He was winning sure....but did he put Fedor in ANY trouble? 

Fedor isnt a point striker. He waits then unleashes. No jab. No kicks......

Im not one to say luck is anything much in a fight. But Fedor was BEATING werdum then jumped into guard for unknown reasons.

AA was winning on pts for like 2 focking minutes and got straight KOd in the area he was winning. 

It was only a matter of time before Fedor timed AA. If Fedor doesnt jump into perhaps the best guard in elite mma then he probably cruises. 

But i take nothing much from Werdum. Fedor Fd up and his strongest weapon took advantage. But to me they are totally different.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Fedor was going to try and do to Werdum what he did to Big Nog twice. Ground and pound him for as long as it took him to win the fight. And yes Arlovski was winning but Fedor looked the same as he did after the fight as he did before.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Do not agree and I hate when people use AA was winning as a "thing".
> 
> Now I havent watched that fight in some time....but AA was hardly taking Fedor to school. He was winning sure....but did he put Fedor in ANY trouble?
> 
> ...


AA had Fedor in big trouble in that fight. Fedor was rocked and against the ropes when AA leapt in foolishly onto a punch.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonny, back then though, just like Fedor wasn't a points fighter, Werdum wasn't a striker. He was 100% about getting the submission. He did.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> jonny, back then though, just like Fedor wasn't a points fighter, Werdum wasn't a striker. He was 100% about getting the submission. He did.


Yeah but he did it by butt-flopping and playing possum, not taking Fedor down. That's luck and your opponent's momentary stupidity more than your own skill. If Fedor hadn't walked in, then it would have been more like this.










At the time, Werdum didn't have the standup to threaten Fedor either.

Even if on the other hand Arlovski hadn't done a flying knee, he would still be hanging around with his weak chin on a guy that threw unpredictable bombs and takedowns, usually landing.

I guess what I'm saying is, Werdum's only shot at winning at the time was Fedor making a mistake, which he luckily did. He had no real way of actually pressing the action on Fedor with aggression and winning on his own otherwise (taking Fedor down or beating him standing). Fedor did with Arlovski. Completely different stories.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Well then for me, you've got GSP there who didn't make mistakes like that and Fedor who did. Even if you write off Werdum's win, you have to give the full hit to Fedor then.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> He was if you watch the fight not as a fan,watch how Wedrum closes his eyes drops his head and starts praying, Fedor always keeps eye contact and drops him , in the stand up aspect werdum was completely owned . The fact that Fedor was undefeated , and careless had nothing to do with werdum , if a rematch a week later happens werdum would be a bloody joke and the fight would be over in 2 rounds . A fight now would be different since werdum a stand up has improved, but so has Fedor mentally .


Werdum slipped :dunno:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Werdum slipped :dunno:


Maybe he should keep his eyes open


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why would either of those opponents surprise me when it comes to new years? Japanese love their freak shows which is why Bob Sapp was so popular. And of course they still love Fedor there.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Well then for me, you've got GSP there who didn't make mistakes like that and Fedor who did. Even if you write off Werdum's win, you have to give the full hit to Fedor then.


Absolutely, Fedor was reckless and it was on him. There's a reason he went with 3 straight losses during that time while GSP retired with no unavenged losses. One was simply a more tactical and careful fighter (and hated for it). 

I admired both their styles equally though, it's just that GSP wasn't very big when I first made my account, otherwise I'd have an even more unwieldy username .

But a loss because of recklessness doesn't mean the other guy was the better fighter. No one walks around claiming Serra was the better fighter than GSP, because they actually got to see the second fight.



Joabbuac said:


> Werdum slipped :dunno:


Nah his footing was fine, you just see him lift up and fall back for no reason. It was no different fighting than Leites and Maia vs Anderson, or him vs Overeem 2, only this time he was fighting someone who was reckless. 

It's kinda of cheap and desperate tbh, exploiting the lack of soccer kicks in the unified rules. Would never work in a real fight which MMA is supposed to represent, someone would get their head caved in by boots for just flopping down like that without taking their opponent down. 

Werdum is a much better and more complete fighter now though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

So he flopped to the floor? It was a pretty convincing flop since most who watched that fight thought it was a knockdown, makes me want to give Werdum more credit for the win, he baited Fedor into being reckless thinking he was about to get a finish.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

COMPLETELY change my tune now that I see the paycheque Fedor will receive. I was thinking 500k flat would have been him picking money over legacy and didnt like it....but the amount he's making fk everything.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> COMPLETELY change my tune now that I see the paycheque Fedor will receive. I was thinking 500k flat would have been him picking money over legacy and didnt like it....but the amount he's making fk everything.


Is there any credible source of how much he makes¿


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> AA had Fedor in big trouble in that fight. Fedor was rocked and against the ropes when AA leapt in foolishly onto a punch.


I don't remember him "rocked" he looked to have all his wits together. Or maybe no one can tell what Fedor is thinking/feeling at any moment. 

I'd have to go back and watch. I never thought he was "rocked".

EDIT: Here it is. Fedor was in no way shape or form in trouble. That is false as hell. Losing on volume? Sure for 2.5 minutes. In trouble? Not a chance....


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, if you wanna see Fedor rocked though... Here is the place to go.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Is there any credible source of how much he makes¿


I saw an article or two with 2.5mil floating around I think.

Anything over a million though is INSANITY so fair fks to the dude if he earns that.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Yeah, if you wanna see Fedor rocked though... Here is the place to go.


I wouldn't say he was hurt against AA but he looked like he was in trouble. The way I remember, fedor often looked like he was in trouble before he won.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Heh yeah, i was gonna post that too, truly the most brutal slam i have ever seen someone survive... and not just survive... but win not to long after.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

And he took the weight of Randleman on his head too, not just his own weight. A solid 350 right on his head and he was rolling out of the position instantly after the fall.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel like we've all been in some Lost type dream and Fedor actually died after that slam.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I feel like we've all been in some Lost type dream and Fedor actually died after that slam.


Did you just spoil lost for me?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I dunno I dont watch that shit. Last I seen was Polar Bears. I think I read that they " all woke up" or some shit.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This isn't hibernating, this is MMA where anything can happen. Fedor Emlianenko goes in there and fights with strategy. If you don't watch this s*** then why are you on this forum?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I dunno I dont watch that shit. Last I seen was Polar Bears. I think I read that they " all woke up" or some shit.


I just started watching that show haha.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way I'm wondering who in the world Fedor is going to fight in Japan.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Randy Couture has a weird way with women but somehow isn't able to hold onto them. He's been married three times and is now dating that starlette. It should be interesting though if he decides to come back.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.lowkickmma.com/MMA/randy-couture-mma-return-fedor-emelianenko-nye/


Randy's back in training!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> http://www.lowkickmma.com/MMA/randy-couture-mma-return-fedor-emelianenko-nye/
> 
> 
> Randy's back in training!


Just wait til he cycles up! :jaw: 

52 year old Captain America is gonna whip that Russians ass with Putin sitting ringside :happy03:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Just wait til he cycles up! :jaw:
> 
> 52 year old Captain America is gonna whip that Russians ass with Putin sitting ringside :happy03:


What you trying to say Cap's on Steroids.

unrelated picture of 1990's Cap drawn by Rob Liefeld.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> What you trying to say Cap's on Steroids.
> 
> unrelated picture of 1990's Cap drawn by Rob Liefeld.


^ug I never liked his art.

what I'm saying is 52 year old cap is fighting the baddest russian of all time in Japan for the yakuza in front of the Russian president at a time of Historic tensions in the world and between Russia and America. .......PED's will be required. 


I'm excited


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy's life could be in danger getting out of the country after he wins. i hope he takes some expendables with him.



I'm excited.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The best PED's ever 

















I'm really excited


----------

